# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Ditta individuale e INAIL

## Niccolò

Per l'apertura di una ditta individuale senza dipendenti, è necessario aprire posizione INAIL del titolare? Se sì, fino da Aprile devo utilizzare solo ComUnica?

----------


## MONPIR

Apri l'Inail solo se è azienda artigiana ed iscrivi il titolare artigiano
Se è una ditta del settore commercio/terziario SENZA dipendenti non c'è obbligo di iscrizione Inail. Naturalmente appena assumi dipendenti o collaboratori, devi aprire la posizione INAIL
Ciao

----------


## LANNA

Se si tratta di impresa artigiana si.
E' dal 01 aprile che si usa Comunica.

----------


## Niccolò

Sì, si tratta di artigiano. 
Grazie a entrambi  :Smile:

----------


## dubbioso2009

Buongiorno, io ho una ditta individuale del settore commercio. 
Ho richiesto il Pin all'INAIL così posso richiedere da solo il DURC nei servizi on-line di SPORTELLO UNICO PREVIDENZIALE Però, nonostante inserisca il mio codice ditta, specifico che sono un'Impresa nel settore commercio (l'opzione "Ditta individuale" non è presente, ma c'è "Lavoratore autonomo") non mi approva la richiesta DURC perché dice che non ho selezionato una posizione INAIL. 
Ma l'unica posizione INAIL presente nel mio caso è quella che abbiamo aperto per un collaboratore a progetto e che è stata chiusa al termine del contratto. Come devo fare? Quale posizione devo scegliere? 
Grazie del vostro aiuto, cordiali saluti.

----------


## Studium

> Buongiorno, io ho una ditta individuale del settore commercio. 
> Ho richiesto il Pin all'INAIL così posso richiedere da solo il DURC nei servizi on-line di SPORTELLO UNICO PREVIDENZIALE Però, nonostante inserisca il mio codice ditta, specifico che sono un'Impresa nel settore commercio (l'opzione "Ditta individuale" non è presente, ma c'è "Lavoratore autonomo") non mi approva la richiesta DURC perché dice che non ho selezionato una posizione INAIL. 
> Ma l'unica posizione INAIL presente nel mio caso è quella che abbiamo aperto per un collaboratore a progetto e che è stata chiusa al termine del contratto. Come devo fare? Quale posizione devo scegliere? 
> Grazie del vostro aiuto, cordiali saluti.

  Invia la richiesta cartacea all'INPS  :Wink:

----------


## Tim

> Apri l'Inail solo se è azienda artigiana ed iscrivi il titolare artigiano
> Se è una ditta del settore commercio/terziario SENZA dipendenti non c'è obbligo di iscrizione Inail. Naturalmente appena assumi dipendenti o collaboratori, devi aprire la posizione INAIL
> Ciao

  Quando un'azienda del settore terziario (s.r.l.) licenzia l'unico dipendente che in forza va effettuata la denuncia di cessazione ditta INAIL, mi confermate? Grazie.

----------


## ALVA

Ciao, per l'apertura della ditta individuale bisogna vedere se trattasi di ditta artigiana o commerciale. nel primo caso si deve aprire la posizione nel secondo no.

----------


## ainop

Se un agente di commercio volesse iscriversi all'Inail potrebbe farlo, oppure il fatto di essere una ditta individuale senza dipendenti nel settore del commercio, preclude tale possibilità?

----------


## s.antonelli

> Se un agente di commercio volesse iscriversi all'Inail potrebbe farlo, oppure il fatto di essere una ditta individuale senza dipendenti nel settore del commercio, preclude tale possibilità?

  Secondo me non è iscrivibile.

----------

